# It happened to me...



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Nothing like driving by your hayfield and see a 'for sale' sign on it. I've been blindsided in football and a car, this really deflates a guy. I was not even aware that it was being considered to be put up for sale. The first worst part is I was getting ready to drill seed and do fall amendments on it. Had I found out 2 weeks later, I would have been up the creek with no guarantee.

The man that owned it passed away and he had co owned the land with a business partner. Now it was his widow and his partner that own it. After I saw the sign I asked her about what was for sale. She didn't know which tracts (there are 2) or a price. She said he had her sign an agreement and she did and the second worst part is she didn't know anything about what she signed.

I'll admit I never had a true lease agreement however it was a gentleman's agreement. His business partner knew of our agreement but never reached out to me. This was obviously been in the works for awhile as I found the online listing being listed 3 days ago for both tracts. The widow has other land I use and she said I don't have to worry about what she owns. She told me she didn't realize I wanted that land. She followed it with she was aware that I wanted the other pieces. To be fair I don't blame her but he knew better. I've always been cautious of him but now I'm sure.

I know I do not have a leg to stand on but wow! I can't afford to buy it at $9200 per acre. Now I'm scrambling to find something for next year and it's not looking good for me. Shifting gears to renovate a fallow 8 acre field in the next 2 weeks that I wasn't planning on doing. It's not going to cover what I lost if it sells. I hope y'all will donate to my GoFundMe (joke, but I'll take money lol).


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've always said when one door closes another better door will open for you......

That's a lot of money for a hayfield, it must be "developable".....if it was 2001 someone woulda already bought it to build a subdivision full of 1/4ac lots and cheaply built houses (not cheap mind you) if it's zoned ag, fight them in the zoning process.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Hate that for you Blaine. I know that feeling all too well.....In the past two years I have lost over half of the ground I was farming to just about the same situation except it was the kids that were selling the property after inheriting it. When land is sold around here it does not remain farmland.....it goes to houses or is developed into something. Almost no farmland left around here so it makes it hard to stay in this business. Sure can't be paying 10k plus for land which is about what it will bring for development around here.....only thing cheaper is unfarmable ravines and mountainsides.

I was just about ready to hang it up after last year as I just couldn't make it work out on what little land I had left and no opportunity to rent more around here. Thankfully a customer of mine who has turned out to be a really good friend was able to get my foot in the door on some land down in her neck of the woods about 35 miles southeast of here. Was unsure about going that distance but thought I would give it a try for a year and see how it works out. The distance makes things like transportation of equipment a little tough but it's doable and seems like it is going to work out. Now that I have my foot in the door and have gotten to know more people down there I have been able to pick up a few more fields this year and appears like there is going to be the opportunity to continue to expand in the future. Looks like I may just have to move my operation down there as a couple weeks ago I went by one of my remaining fields here around home and there was a for sale sign. This winter I'm going to look into buying a couple acres down there to build a barn on for hay storage so I don't have to transport everything back home. If it wasn't for my customer taking the interest to help me out I would have never got this opportunity which has also turned out to be very promising in many other aspects of life as well.

Hopefully a door will open for you and a new opportunity will come your way and things will work out. I know it's tough but here recently I have really come to believe things happen for a reason and it will work out the way it is meant to be.

Hayden


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

It is not just landowners and farmers. Happens all the time in all businesses had two long time clients move this year had helped in some tough times in their businesses. It hurts but somedevildawg has said on one closing and another opening. Some times the net loss is much less than was expected.

Good reminding sadly the benefit of lease or rental agreement. Never rented an office without one and would really not want to rent farm without one. Please know so far have only been the landowner in a rental situation and my wife and children would quickly honor what was done even without a written leave but with all the moving of families no doubt many children have no idea what Dad or Mom are doing nor really any thought on who or how it impacts the tenant.

A wise man once told me, if you can not put it in writing you have no agreement. Have heard my brother say a many a time, you know what I mean and my knowing the person he was talking to was thinking one thing and him another.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Exact same thing is happening on the land directly across the road from my farm right now. Owner is selling it out from under the tenant farmer who has worked that land for at least 18 years. No notice was given, not even a "For Sale" sign went up. Owner, who lives in the next county, just decided to sell it to someone who approached him about selling. I found out thru the grapevine.

The buyer is a local dirt bag who has already spent time in prison for shady dealings. The wife & I can't figure out how in the world he's coming up with the money - $1.1 million for 130 acres. Not looking forward to having this guy as a neighbor. If I'd have known about this last year when the deal was made, I would've bought it myself and flipped it to someone else just to keep it out of this guy's hands.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It's the underhandness that has me sour. I've always been good at adjusting to adversity but a month's notice would have helped a lot. I was getting ready to get into row cropping on a small scale, that's going to be postponed for now.

Between the political tensions and ever growing urban sprawl, I'm almost tempted to cash out and move back to SD. This area is not the same area I left in 2004.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

BWfarms, I know it hurts but it is not personal. Doubt the partner even thought about you in this. If he had he would have approached you about buying before he put it on the market. You know the property and its value and probably would be eager to own it. If you know him and can approach him in decent conversation you might do well to talk with him one on one. Don't run to him asking how he did this or such but tell him how much you have appreciated farming it for the time you have. You want to build some relationship with him. You could discuss how much you thought of his deceased partner and his widow if true. In casual conversation see if he will tell you his reason for selling. Ask as a friend who cares for you may find you can work with him. The price he has it for sale is the most he can ask for it but he can accept lower price. You may find you can come to an agreement that works for both of you.

Now if you know that will not work, doing honest math come up with what that land is worth to you. Then check with say Arbor One Farm Bank on financing (you may have a filled cookie jar) to be sure what works. Then you need a trust able partner to make formal offer on the land with a real estate agent below what it is worth to you. Worst he can do is decline the offer with no counter offer. The purpose of this offer is to see if he will move off his price and if so how much and you keep your relationship with him good. If the offer to him is insulting it was not you who insulted him. Now if he accepts the offer you must be ready to back the offer. Talk with attorney first and be sure you can buy or assume the contract from your friend and it still be valid. This happens in the real world. It can be a good way to get a bad reputation also. Had it happened to adjoining land only it was sold at auction.

In my part of the world a good bit of property is put on the market at inflated price hoping a person with more cash that brains who does not know the pricing here comes along and they sometimes do. Myrtle Beach draws a lot of them. However if he is seriously needing to sell it make work for you. I do hope you well.

Don't forget the widow is still your friend. She may be the way you need to approach this and do it straight on. You do not want to hurt that relationship nor her.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It is family land. The widow married one of us, the partner is a relative of his. I have anticipated purchasing land from this side of the clan but I wasn't expecting to have to so soon.

I'm moving forward with buying one of the tracts for the sentimental value and to pass on to my sons. I can't afford the other tract because I need to position myself to purchase the tracts she solely owns.

I'm praying this will be a smooth transaction.


----------

